# in the good tradition of non-slipper photos...



## MoreWater (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah, I know. I never have slipper pix to post.... 

This is my current favorite droolicious plant. I got it from a friend as a little nubby corm.






Amorphophallus atroviridis


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2008)

wow. that's got neat picotee. 
i have an A bulbifer that has a light pink strip but it's the only one i had seen with the picotee. i was wondering if it was common or not....
neat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2008)

That's an Amorphophallus I've never seen -- cool!


----------



## MoreWater (Jul 12, 2008)

The pink margin was a total surprise - aren't too many good pictures of this one out there. 

I just realized how silly my comment about it arriving as a corm sounds. How else does an Amorph ever arrive?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 12, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:That's really neat!!!


----------



## swamprad (Jul 12, 2008)

That is just stunning. Your photo is way more appealing than the one on the plantdelights.com site.


----------



## Elena (Jul 12, 2008)

A really nice photo and a stunning plant, I love it!


----------



## MoreWater (Jul 12, 2008)

swamprad said:


> ... Your photo is way more appealing than the one on the plantdelights.com site.



In all fairness, landscaping to get light-soaking black foliage behind it would be kinda difficult :rollhappy: 

But yeah, when I first received the corm, I googled for pix and wasn't impressed. Now, however.....:drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool plant and excellent Shot!!!!


Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2008)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 12, 2008)

Hot! :drool::drool::drool:

Aroids are my second love. They can be almost as addictive as orchids. Only an addict would bloom Amorphophallus konjac indoors, right?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> ....Only an addict would bloom Amorphophallus konjac indoors, right?



what are you saying about me?


----------



## MoreWater (Jul 13, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> Only an addict would bloom Amorphophallus konjac indoors, right?



If I hadn't killed off yet another by trying to overwinter it in a pot outside, I would bloom it indoors too!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 13, 2008)

It is so nice to have a support group.


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> what are you saying about me?




Oh, I think we all know about you....oke:

Ki, that's a fabulous plant! Love it!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2008)

Gorgeous plant... Look at those leaves!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 13, 2008)

It's beautiful!! :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 13, 2008)

Fantastic, Ki!

:drool:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow!!!!!! I love it! I want one! Is it hardy in Z7? I grow A. bulbifer and A. konjac, which come up every year for me....they never bloom for me, but do survive every year...and with that one, I wouldn't care if it never bloomed...
Take care, Eric


----------



## MoreWater (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks all - on behalf of the plant, that is. (Not like I've managed any super feats in growing it so far.) 



Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Wow!!!!!! I love it! I want one! Is it hardy in Z7?



Plant Delights and Asiatica have it hardy only down to z9. I wouldn't risk growing it outside. You could dig it up and store it dry through the winter though....


----------

